# Weekend Tree business?



## Stumped_4_Life (May 1, 2006)

Is it possible to have a tree service and only work weekends Sat - Sunday.
I can get all equipment & Insurances necessary. i also have a 6 man crew at my disposal.


----------



## treeminator (May 1, 2006)

Stumped_4_Life said:


> Is it possible to have a tree service and only work weekends Sat - Sunday.
> I can get all equipment & Insurances necessary. i also have a 6 man crew at my disposal.



no, it's not possible.


----------



## doggonetrees (May 7, 2006)

*part time tree business*

Sure it is- I have one as I am currently activated and the trees keep coming in. Wish I had more time to work the jobs that I have. Some might refer to you and I as hacks, but I am sure that our founding fathers had other jobs besides being just politicians, huh?


----------



## diltree (May 7, 2006)

My Older brother broke away from our company years ago, maintaining a 7:00-3:30 mon-fri Town Job, and operating a small company with a truck and chipper for years. He did very well for many years and finally made a move to full time after building his company. He now runs a great company and beats us on jobs very often.....but the competition makes for great holiday dinner conversation.

www.dillontree.com


----------



## cord arrow (May 7, 2006)

that is without a doubt the best service industry site i have ever visited.

and i do this kind of thing for a living. the contradiction in the text, in the music, pure genius.


----------



## cord arrow (May 7, 2006)

vertigo, huh? i think i'll have 'em do my web designing site.

uh, wait, probably not a good idea.


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (May 14, 2006)

I now own the family Paving business so thats my main sorce of income.
But i've always liked something about the tree business would love to make it a weekend and spare time business doing Removals and stump grinding, Ive been stump grinding on the weekends for 2 years and i enjoy it alot. 
Low overhead, High profit margin,self explanatory service, No hassles = Perfect side venture.


----------



## diltree (May 15, 2006)

Cord....thanks for the compliment, a friend of mine designed the site, he went to Northeastern and Emerson (in Boston)....so needless to say he is a pretty brilliant guy. I was impressed with his ideas and he achieved our goal of making the site simple to use, I like the use of flash in order to avoid visitors needing to load page after page, and we basically work a photo gallery in with the slide show. Ill put up his link is you want to check him out.....Any ways I don't understand why you would want a weekend tree service when you have a paving company...why not Increase your marketing and get more paving jobs for the weekend???

www.vccgraphics.com

www.dillontree.com


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (May 15, 2006)

Well, me having a weekend tree business would be more of a hobby, Just like the stump grinding i have been doing for the past two years; We do asphalt Paving and we can only work 5 days a week (mon-fri) Monday through Saturday i have Guys getting contracts signed, So what i do is boring Signing checks, bidding a few jobs and making sure fuel and material's are paid for.

I like having something to do with my weekends, Like making money rather than spending it.


----------



## diltree (May 17, 2006)

Thats cool...then go for it...you certainly will not loose money if you pick and choose you jobs, and don't bid low....which is easy to do when your only running a crew one day a week....good luck!!


www.dillontree.com


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (May 26, 2006)

As of right now i have five tree removal projects, all of these combined would gross $8,440 These jobs are In no hurry just when ever i have time.

But i don't know if i should Go ahead and purchase equipment now or wait, and market and get some more work lined up; As for equipment I've been looking at an 04 f550 40' boom + chip box. i Don't know much about tree cutting equipment I know i want to Go new or left over. But which equipment is the best RAYCO,VERMEER,BANDIT? whos king of the hill in trees?.


----------



## woodchux (May 26, 2006)

Don't get a 40' boom...
That is way too short !


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (May 26, 2006)

How big should i go 50',60'+?


----------



## woodchux (May 27, 2006)

I'd keep it under 70'
It's tough to get those tall buckets into tight spots


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (May 28, 2006)

Would a 55-60 ft Boom + a chip box fit onto a f-550?


----------



## ironpig70 (Oct 1, 2006)

as a home owner i'd love a guy to come out on a weekend. as is i'm going to work monday and they are to show up monday to do the work. when done the wife will cut them a check. well if i'm not happy with sad work what recourse do i have???? or better yet say there is a problem then the wife has to call me and i have to take time off work. so from a customers point i see the benefit of having somebody here on a saturday. now for making money that might be a differnt story.


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (Oct 26, 2006)

*Business is great*

Business has been great the past two weeks, I've been doing alot of "Hang over" limb removals over top of houses and garodges

Been charging $150/hour and a 2 1/2 Hour min. advertizeing heavy with flyer's, yellow pages and job site signs, hopefully business will be steady all winter

Thanks for everyones advise!


----------



## vctree (Oct 27, 2006)

weekend business's work. look at it this way, most people have saturdays off. with that said most every tree service will agree that if you are working on a tree in a neighborhood on sat, they will come out and you will typically get more than one job just by being there.
you are a hack if you do a hacks work. don't be a whore either. one thing to do is keep in mind that people run full times services in your area, that should be one thing you should always respect. you may even try networking with some of them and send them some leads in the event a job is out of your capacity. the work we do in the industry is in need of all services raising their rates to get all of us the money we deserve by providing a service to our customers that we have to risk our life to do. good luck and stay safe and ethical.


----------



## jrizman (Oct 31, 2006)

Stumped_4_Life said:


> Would a 55-60 ft Boom + a chip box fit onto a f-550?



well ????, the new 550s just increased GVW a few thousand pounds for the 2007 year (i would never buy a brand new redesigned truck, but the new 6.4L has some promise). Id say you could put about anything on that new monster 

ive never seen much larger than a 40fter on a PG&E F550, and they have em decked out!
I ran a 550 withb the 7.3L, great work truck


----------

